

The Troubles of Korea’s Influential Economic Pundit - alexjmann
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2009/10/mf_minerva/all/1

======
olefoo
It's too bad he had to pay such a heavy price for speaking his mind. It's
understandable, since he embarrassed some fairly powerful figures by being
right; but that doesn't excuse it.

In the US the way we would defuse someone like this is make them into a
celebrity.

